# Username change?



## Tinkerbee (22 Apr 2012)

Is it possible to do this??? If so how do I go about it? TIA. X


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Apr 2012)

I think this is an Admin-only one.
PM Admin with your desired user name, and he should be able to sort it.


----------



## Shaun (23 Apr 2012)

Hi Jacqueline,

I've sent you a private message (PM) which you can find by checking your Inbox (top right near your username).

Reply with the new username you'd like to use and I'll change it for you.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (27 Apr 2012)

If I were to do this would all my previously posted content (i.e. threads and conversations) show my new name?


----------



## Shaun (27 Apr 2012)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> If I were to do this would all my previously posted content (i.e. threads and conversations) show my new name?


 
Yes it will - Wimmy the Jhiskers. 

[Edit: Back to normal again now ]

[Edit edit: Erm, not quite!!  ]


----------



## old soup (1 Apr 2017)

Hey I know this is an old forum, but can you help me change my username?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Apr 2017)

Zoia said:


> Hey I know this is an old forum, but can you help me change my username?



Hi Zoia,

I've sent you a private message. If you let me know what name you'd like to use it can be sorted out.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Apr 2017)

I can't see that going horribly pear-shaped IN THE SLIGHTEST!


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2017)

I'm half expecting to log on tomorrow and find my user name changed to Marigold...


----------



## Drago (1 Apr 2017)

Tarquin Quentin Dominic McCardigan was a nice name, I thought.


----------



## Tanis8472 (1 Apr 2017)

At least it wont be daffodil


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (1 Apr 2017)

Does anyone know what the limit is on the length of a username? I'd like to change mine but my best idea may well be too long...


----------



## Shaun (4 Apr 2017)

Between 3 and 23 characters.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2017)

Hhhmmm. Do I change mine to Captain Awesome?


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (5 Apr 2017)

Excellent, 23 characters is spot on. Going to think about it for a bit, thanks!


----------

